# New here but not to the sport



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, just found out about this website so I figured I'd look around and join. I've been snowboarding for about 6-7 years now, but I just got into park riding and freestyle in the last 2 years or so. I'm not really sure what all I should include in here. So thanks for you looking.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome, hope we can help answer any questions u have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the first welcome, Going by your Avatar is it safe to assume you spent a lot of time at Wachusett?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, i go there alot because its close to me and its easy to lap the park all day. I also like to ride Okemo and Stratton, but those are further and more expensive. What mountains do u ride?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Most of the time wachusett, its one of the closer mountains to me, but occaisionally I'll end up going to Jimminy Peak or Okemo. I've also been to Ski Sundown and Mt. Southington but I wasn't to found of them.


----------

